# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  ازمون گمشده مهم

## omid007

سلام به همه بچه های گل انجمن  امیدوارم اخرین روزای سال به شدت براتون خوب باشه  و شروع سال جدیدم طوفانی و عالی باشه   اقا  من دنبال یک ازمون هستم  اما زمین و زمانو گشتم نیست که نیست هیچکس هم نداره  نه هیچ دبیری نه حتی ادمین کانال گاج   تنها ازمونییه که تو سال 95 گرفته شده اما هیچ سایتی نزده   ازمون  جامع اخر گاج    18  تیر 95    دوستانی که دارن ممنون میشم .......

----------


## m.e.a

_دادا فک کنم 4تیر هست ها!_

----------


## omid007

نه عزیز هم زمان با ازمون اخر قلمچی 18 تیر  ازمون گاج هم بود

----------

